# Baseboard issue: linear high limit temperature control



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I can't see what new wiring would accomplish, seems like coincidence no matter what the odds. 

I'd buy a lottery ticket, just in case.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A bad Thermodisc in a brand new heater isn’t impossible. Take the good one out of the old heater and put it into the new one and see what happens.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

a linear high limit temperature control?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Electrician Talk is an electrical professional forum.
The link below outlines the guidelines and requirements for membership. Please read it.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/whos-allowed-join-electriciantalk-com-257273/#post4956801

Best Regards
John Valdes


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Helmut said:


> a linear high limit temperature control?


.....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Nothing makes sense other than your heater was rated 120 and not 240 or you got a bad heater.

Could also be loose connections in the heater


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Helmut said:


> a linear high limit temperature control?



Yeah, and they tend to blow when you only feed them with 220V :biggrin:


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Nothing makes sense other than your heater was rated 120 and not 240 or you got a bad heater.
> 
> Could also be loose connections in the heater


I agree with Dennis here, the new heater will is a 120 volt and you are feeding it 220 volt. 
Now Klixons are supposed to reset when they cool off but occasionally they won’t. What I usually do is hit them a hard rap with the hard plastic handle off my screwdriver, 9 times out of 10 they reset and life goes on.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Did you buy the heaters from Amazon?


----------



## Electric- (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I will try the "screw driver" trick from 460 Delta when I follow up with my customer after the long weekend.



It is a 240V, 2000W heater from a local hardware store.

What are the odds that the previous heater and the new one break of the same issue. The new one worked for a moment, maybe about a minute. I don't feel that it shut down because of too much heat, as it had just fired up.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Electric- said:


> Thanks for the replies. I will try the "screw driver" trick from 460 Delta when I follow up with my customer after the long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure that the heater is 240 volt, don’t just go by the what the box says. The Klixon can trip from over current as well as over temp if you think about it. 
BTW, using the term 220 volt marks you as a handyman, a homeowner, or a 100 year old electrician. If you are the last one, welcome, and what was Tesla really like?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

460 Delta said:


> Make sure that the heater is 240 volt, don’t just go by the what the box says. The Klixon can trip from over current as well as over temp if you think about it.
> BTW, using the term 220 volt marks you as a handyman, a homeowner, or a 100 year old electrician. If you are the last one, welcome, and what was Tesla really like?


He said his meter read 220. I just assumed a Klein meter.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> He said his meter read 220. I just assumed a Klein meter.


Or a Canadian, with the exchange rate as such, 240 US = 220 CAD


----------



## wchafe (1 mo ago)

460 Delta said:


> I agree with Dennis here, the new heater will is a 120 volt and you are feeding it 220 volt. Now Klixons are supposed to reset when they cool off but occasionally they won’t. What I usually do is hit them a hard rap with the hard plastic handle off my screwdriver, 9 times out of 10 they reset and life goes on.


 That solved it for me. A few taps with a screwdriver handle and it was working again. Thank you!


----------

